# Kennt jemand Levanzo?



## Maximus (20. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Webspace-Anbieter Levanzo gemacht?
Der ist unheimlich günstig (300MB, PHP,MySQL,300 Subdomains) für 5€ im Monat.
Infos zum Anbieter gibts hier 

Gruß Maximus!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2003)

/ in WHL nach dem Provider suchen


----------



## Maximus (21. August 2003)

WHL? Was ist das?


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. August 2003)

Es war wohl Webhostlist gemeint. Levanzo ist aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, gerade was PHP angeht (z.B. safe_mode-Einstellungen...). Auf der genannten Website solltest du aber genügend Alternativen finden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2003)

Soweit ich weiß, kann der PHP-safe_mode in Kombination mit der  Apache-Config so eingestellt  werden, dass keine Probleme vorkommen, d.h. das es für den User egal ist, ob eingeschaltet oder nicht.


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. August 2003)

Ja, dies ist möglich. In verschiedenen Tests bei Levanzo traten aber gerade bei größeren Systemen Probleme auf, die mit dem safe_mode zusammenhingen und nicht zu korrigieren waren.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2003)

Das kann natürlich durchaus sein - mein Aussage hatte allgemeinen Bezug.


----------



## Maximus (22. August 2003)

Auf WHL hatte ich schon geguckt. Da ist aber leider keine einzige Info dazu vorhanden!
Aber egal. Danke für Eure Infos.

Gruß Jens


----------



## danube (22. August 2003)

ich hab noch eine webseite auf levanzo laufen, die werde ich aber bald kündigen und damit auf meinen eigenen server umziehen.

aber ich war eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit denen! 5€ ist eigentlich unschlagbar, die server laufen stabil und support reagiert auch schnell (obwohl ich den ewig nicht mehr gebraucht hab)

kann ich dir eigentlich wirklich nur emfehlen sofern du kein zweites ebay aufbmachen willst


----------



## Tommy (22. August 2003)

Ich habe bisher nichts wirklich gutes ber die gehört - außer so ein paar Kiddies, denen Ausfälle von mehr als 5 Stunden nichts ausmachen


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. August 2003)

Mein Tip ist in solchen fällen immer 

http://www.dooyoo.de

2b


----------



## tom34 (6. September 2008)

*Ich kann nur sehr sehr dringend abraten*
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren meine eigenen Seiten dort registriert und zahlreiche Kunden dorthin vermittelt. Es hörte sich alles gut an. Anfangs war es auch fast. Mittlerweile sind fast alle meine Kunden auf Grund von massiven Ausfällen, E-Mail Störungen verärgert weggezogen. Jetzt habe ich gerade wieder einen Massivausfall festgestellt. Jetzt hole ich alle Seiten weg. Der Support ist grauenhaft. Man muss während der angeblichen Supportzeiten *nur* Montag bis Freitag von 10 - 18 Uhr sich einloggen und eine generierte Supportnummer aufschreiben und hoffen irgendwann in der Hotline dran zu kommen. Meistens ein aussichtslosen Unterfangen. Man kann auch ein Ticket schreiben,
wo in der Regel auch keine wirkliche schnelle Abhilfe geschaffen wird....eine Entschuldigung für Ausfälle darf man erst recht nicht erwarten. Die Hotlinenummern sind alle nur Schau, selbst die Premiumhotline mit 1,99 Euro pro Minute ist kaum besetzt. 
Wenn das System außerhalb der Bürozeiten von Evanzo ausfällt, hat man Pech gehabt.
Im schlimmsten Fall mehrere Tage. Für jede Firmenseite dringend abzuraten. Außerdem sind die technischen Möglichkeiten eher unterirdisch. Ich habe denen sogar mehr Geld geboten, um meine Pakete lauffähig zu gestalten. Automatisierte Antwort:"Bei Lastspitzen kann es zu Ausfällen kommen" .... 5x im Monat ?


----------

